# This one bugged me



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Picked up a chunk of my neighbors tree to fiddle with in the shop. Pecan. Now I see why he cut the tree down! Unique for sure.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I love it. I like everything that has worm holes. I spend hours removing all the poop. Great looking call.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I agree, love when Nature helps. That would make some nice vase pieces.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I try to use thin CA to stabilize the worm waste...


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks great!  An air hose and tooth pick if you want to get the dirt out.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You can also clean out the worm holes then fill with ca and crushed turquoise.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Bobby said:


> You can also clean out the worm holes then fill with ca and crushed turquoise.


Yeah what he says ^^^


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Bobby said:


> You can also clean out the worm holes then fill with ca and crushed turquoise.


Cha ching! I got purple and gold mica powder I can fill the holes with!!

That is how slow I am. Took a few days for it to sink in this old brain.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

experiment with mica powder and CA on something else first. I think I may have tried that and it didn't work.

you may have to mix the mica powder with epoxy for it to work.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah. I got two part epoxy that is clear and give me more time before it gets too hard to work with.

Thanks!


----------

